# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού : Master Plan

## papashark

Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε ακόμα μία συνάντηση προκειμένου να προσφέρουμε εθελοντική βοήθεια στο χαμόγελο του παιδιού. Μιας που για πρώτη φορά μαζευτήκαμε παραπάνω από 3 άτομα (συνολικά είμασταν 7), συζητήσαμε ορισμένα πράγματα ώστε να προχωρήσουμε στα επόμενα βήματα (ήδη έχουμε προσφέρει κάποια τεχνική βοήθεια καθώς και κάποιες χορηγίες).

Να περιγράψουμε εν συντομία την κατάσταση :

- Το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού διατηρεί αριθμό σπιτιών φιλοξενίας παιδιών στην Αθήνα και την υπόλοιπη ελλάδα.
- Εκεί εργάζονται (είτε εμμισθα ή εθελοντικά) πάνω από 100 άτομα και υπάρχει ένας μόνο υπεύθηνος πληροφορικής που κάνει τα πάντα, από web update μέχρι hardware (αλλά πολύ hardware μέχρι βάψιμο)
- Οι ανάγκες του ποικίλουν, από τις ποιό βασικές, μέχρι τις ποιό εξεζητημένες που δεν έχουν καν την πολυτέλεια να φανταστούν για την ώρα
- Πολλοί από εμάς θα πρόσφεραν ευχαρίστως εθελοντική εργασία, σε απλά ή και εξεζητημένα θέματα


Τα σημεία που μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε :

 ::  1) Υποστήριξη Σπιτιών φιλοξενίας
1.1) Υποστήριξη λειτουργείας Η/Υ
1.2) Υποστήριξη λειτουργείας δικτύου Η/Υ

 ::  2) Διασύνδεση Σπιτιών Φιλοξενίας
2.1) Δημιουργεία λινκ μεταξύ των σπιτιών 
2.2) Δημιουργεία λινκ μέσω awmn ως fallback
2.3) Συντήρηση λινκ
2.4) Δημιουργεία VPN για όσα σημεία δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν ασύρματα

 ::  3) Υπηρεσιες για το ΧτΠ
3.1) VoIP τηλεφωνία μεταξύ των σπιτιών φιλοξενίας
3.2) File Servers ανά σπίτι φιλοξενίας
3.3) Εσωτερικός Mail server
3.4) Eγκατάσταση και λειτουργεία ΙΡ cameras για παρακαλούθηση εξωτερικών χώρων
3.5) Δημιουργεία διαφόρων υπηρεσιών (κυρίως σε βάσεις δεδομένων, πχ ηλεκτρονικό πρωτόκολλο)
3.6) Αλλοι servers/υπηρεσίες που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν στην εύρηθμη λειτουργεία
3.7) Εκμετάλευση παλαιών Η/Υ από δωρεές (συναρμολόγηση, εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού και εφαρμογών, δωρεά τους σε άπορες οικογένειες)

 ::  4) Συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες





Από τα παραπάνω, στο 1.2 κάποιοι όπως προανέφερα έχουμε ήδη προσφέρει διάφορα πράγματα και εργασίες και σκοπός τώρα είναι να δώσουμε μεγαλύτερο βάρος στο 2.1 & 2.2 ώστε να μπορούν να γίνουν και άλλα πράγματα στο δίκτυο τους.

Στο wind είναι καταχωρημένα ήδη τα σπίτια φιλοξενίας :

10737 Καρέας 
10734 Νίκαια
10736 Περιστέρι
10740 Περιστέρι Αποθήκη & Γραφείο Πληροφορικής
10735 Μελίσσια
10736 Μαρούσι

Τα λινκ που μπορούν να βγουν όπως έχουμε δει από επιτόπιες επισκέψεις μέχρι σήμερα είναι :

10737 Καρέας - 10734 Νίκαια, 9.93 χιλιόμετρα
10734 Νίκαια - 10736 Περιστέρι, 6.6 χιλιόμετρα
10736 Περιστέρι - 10735 Μελίσσια, 14,42 χιλιόμετρα
10736 Περιστέρι - 10730 Περιστέρι Αποθήκη, 2.8 χιλιόμετρα
10735 Μελίσια - 10740 Μαρούσι, 2.5 χιλιόμετρα (εξαιρετικά δύσκολο)

Ο Καρέας 10373 ενώ είναι αρκετά ψηλά, δεν έχει καλή οπτική επαφή καθότι είναι δυόροφο ανάμεσα σε πολυκατοικίες. Εκεί λύση θα είναι η φιλοξενία του κόμβου από παρακείμενο κτύριο όπου έτσι ίσως να αποκτήσουμε και λινκ μέχρι τα Μελίσσια κλείνοντας κύκλο.

Η Νίκαια 10734 και Περιστέρι 10736 είναι εύκολα σημεία με πολύ καλή ορατότητα (ειδικά το Περιστέρι)

Τα Μελίσσια 10735 ενώ είναι αρκετά ψηλά, δυστηχώς τα κόβει ένα κτύριο ένα όροφο ψηλότερο, κάτι που πιστεύουμε θα υπερπηδήσουμε με 6μετρο ιστό.

Το Μαρούσι είναι το δυσκολότερο σημείο, μόνο μέσω άλλου κτυρίου θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί ακόμα και στο awmn. Μοναδικό σημείο με φως στην ομίχλη, είναι η ύπαρξη του Δημαρχείου Αμαρουσίου που φιλοξενεί πολλές κεραίες και από εκεί ίσως να πετύχουμε την σύνδεση του. Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μέλη με διασυνδέσεις στο Δημαρχείο ή/και την αναπτυξιακή εταιρεία του δήμου, που θα μπορούσαν να μεσολαβήσουν για φιλοξενία του κόμβου και τροφοδοσίας του.

Η Αποθήκη στο Περιστέρι 10740 είναι και πάλι ένα χαμηλό μονόροφο κτύριο ανάμεσα σε ψηλότερα κτύρια, άλλα 5οραφα, άλλα 3 όροφα, οπότε εκεί υπάρχει μια ελπίδα για λινκ αλλά και πάλι με πολύ ψηλό ιστό. Από εκεί θα προσπαθήσουμε κατευθείαν για Περιστέρι ή προς τον κοντινότερο κόμβο του awmn (μάλλον τον fightclub 7091 του B52 που βρίσκετε στα 635 μέτρα). Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλές σωλήνες 3" αλλά και 1.5", αλλά όσο ποιο βαριά κατασκευή, τόσο ποιό δύσκολα θα σηκωθεί.


Στην συνάντηση σήμερα, οι συμμετέσχοντες αποφασίσαμε να χωριστούμε σε 2 ομάδες, Βόρειους και Νότιους.

Οι βόρειοι θα τρέξουν αρχικά με Μελίσσια και ίσως Μαρούσι (όταν βρεθεί ενδιάμεσος)

Οι νότιοι με Καρέα, Νίκαια, Περιστέρι, και βλέποντας και κάνοντας με την αποθήκη στο Περιστέρι.


Ο τρόπος οργάνωσης θα είναι ως εξείς :

α) Ανοιγμα τόπικ για καθε κόμβο στο "τι στήνετε τώρα"
β) συγκέντρωση εθελοντών
γ) καταγραφή αναγκών για τα λινκ
δ) χορηγίες του εξοπλισμού
ε) στήσιμο λινκ

Για την ώρα αυτοί που έχουν δηλώση έμπρακτα το ενδιαφέρον είναι νότιοι papashark, smarag, b52, με μπαλαντέρ τον wireless surfer, ενώ οι βόρειοι είναι οι apoikos, nettraptor, morpheusme καθώς και ακόμα ένα παλικάρι όπου δεν θυμάμαι το nickname του (σου ζητώ συγγνώμη)

Aπότερος σκοπός είναι να ασχοληθούμε αρκετοί με το στήσιμο, ώστε να μας ανοίξει η όρεξη για περισσότερη προσφορά στο μέλλον και σε άλλα σημεία/ανάγκες.


_Θα παρακαλέσω τα επόμενα Post να μην περιέχουν ειρωνίες, μπηχτές κλπ, αλλά ούτε και ευχολόγια, μπράβο, και άλλα ανούσια πόστ. Ελπίζω να δω μόνο μηνύματα που περιέχουν καλές και σοβαρές ιδέες και συμπληρώσεις στα παραπάνω, καθώς και φυσικά την έμπρακτη βοήθεια και υποστήριξη σας.

Οποιαδήποτε συμπλήρωση/διόρθωση θέλετε να γίνει στα παραπάνω τεχνικά μέρη είτε με μήνυμα εδώ είτε με ΡΜ για να την συμπληρώσω_

----------


## vmanolis

Αν και είπες να μην υπάρξουν μπράβο, θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους. Στο θέμα μας τώρα.  ::  
Θα πρότεινα όσοι κόμβοι του ΑΜΔΑ είναι κοντά στον τάδε κόμβο του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού, να δηλώσουν βάση της απόστασής τους αλλά και των δυνατοτήτων τους, αν μπορούν να "σιγοντάρουν" το όλο εγχείρημα και σε ποιά επίπεδα  ::  
(από βοήθεια στην εγκατάσταση του κόμβου, υποστήριξη υπηρεσιών, έως help desk για αργότερα).  ::

----------


## python

Σωστοί!!!!!

 ::

----------


## koum6984

> Οι βόρειοι θα τρέξουν αρχικά με Μελίσσια και ίσως Μαρούσι (όταν βρεθεί ενδιάμεσος)


andrea εχουμε δουλεια . . . . . . .

----------


## nvak

Σαν AWMN μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε στην διασύνδεση αφιερώνοντας 5-6 κοντινά ΒΒ με τον κορμό μας και με τα σημεία ενδιαφέροντος του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού.

Το να στήσουμε 6 κόμβους κατα τα πρότυπα του AWMN απαιτεί πολύ περισσότερο διαθέσιμο εθελοντικό χρόνο για υποστήριξη των κόμβων και φυσικά αρκετό εξοπλισμό (UPS, PC, κάρτες, καλώδια κλπ).
Στην περίπτωση της απλής σύνδεσης σε a, ένα πίατο με feeder και ένα Toshiba απο πίσω θα αρκούσε.

Η προσπάθειά μας πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί στίς "Υπηρεσιες για το ΧτΠ" μιάς και αυτές είναι ο στόχος και αυτές απαιτούν σταθερή συνεισφορά σε εθελοντικό χρόνο.

----------


## dimitriss

Σήμερα είχα μια κουβέντα με τον HR της εταιρείας μου γιαυτό το θέμα και του ζήτησα τι μπορεί να κάνει από θέμα εξοπλισμού (pc κατά κυριο λόγο). θα σας στείλω το κινητό μου (σε papashark και wireless.surfer) να μιλήσουμε γιατί θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας το ΣΚ.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Προ ολίγου μίλησα με τον *dimitriss*.

Πρώτα απ' όλα θα επιχειρήσω να φέρω την εταιρία του με το ΧτΠ σε απ' ευθείας επικοινωνία.

Σε περίπτωση που είναι επιθυμητή η διαμεσολάβηση των εθελοντών του awmn από το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού (αν διευκολύνει το ΧτΠ δηλαδή) θα σας ενημερώσω στο topic "Συμμετοχή στις ανάγκες του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού".

----------


## [email protected]

Σήμερα στήθηκε ο πρώτος κόμβος του ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια! Προς το παρόν έχει ενα πιατο που κοιταει προς Ζωγράφου, και υπαρχει και δευτερη καρτα για αλλο interface. Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες στο αντίστοιχο thread

Πρέπει λοιπόν να δούμε ποιος κόμβος προσφέρεται για τη φιλξενία ενος repeater που θα ενώσει τα Μελίσσια με το Περιστέρι.

Το σκαν απο τα Μελίσσια δείχνει οτι υπάρχει επαφή με αρκετούς κόμβους AWMN:

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αναλάβει να στήσει (και να συντηρεί) έναν domain controller ή κάτι ανάλογο για τον Καρέα ?

Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος/κάποιοι, είτε να έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου, είτε να ανοίξουμε μια καινούργια ενότητα για να δούμε πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σε αυτό το θέμα

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

παιδιά εγώ είμαι μέσα σε ότι θέλετε από τα παραπάνω. "papashark" παρέμε τηλ στο voip 05341 η στείλε μου pm για να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αναλάβει να στήσει (και να συντηρεί) έναν domain controller ή κάτι ανάλογο για τον Καρέα ?
> 
> Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος/κάποιοι, είτε να έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου, είτε να ανοίξουμε μια καινούργια ενότητα για να δούμε πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σε αυτό το θέμα


Εγώ σού έχω πεί ότι μπορώ να το κάνω,σε συνεργασία με τον Spirit (αφού θέλει να βοηθήσει)απλά να βρεθούμε να δούμε πώς θα στηθεί....Άμεσα μπορώ να το κάνω....απλά τηλεφώνησε μου γιά τις λεπτομέρειες.Μπορώ να αναλάβω και την συντήρηση του (patches etc),kαι εβδομαδιαία παρακολούθηση.....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να συναντηθούμε για να μιλήσουμε το τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε. πρότεινα στο nikpanGR να συναντηθούμε στο net που δουλεύω στο βύρωνα. να πιούμε και το καφεδάκι μας. ακούω μέρα και ώρα

----------


## nikpanGR

> και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να συναντηθούμε για να μιλήσουμε το τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε. πρότεινα στο nikpanGR να συναντηθούμε στο net που δουλεύω στο βύρωνα. να πιούμε και το καφεδάκι μας. ακούω μέρα και ώρα


Πέμπτη 17.30 μπορείτε?Πάνο?Τι ώρα μπορείς?

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
> και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να συναντηθούμε για να μιλήσουμε το τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε. πρότεινα στο nikpanGR να συναντηθούμε στο net που δουλεύω στο βύρωνα. να πιούμε και το καφεδάκι μας. ακούω μέρα και ώρα
> 
> 
> Πέμπτη 17.30 μπορείτε?Πάνο?Τι ώρα μπορείς?


Εγώ πιθανών μπορω να δούμε και ο πάνος αν μπορεί.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπορεί να μπορώ και εγώ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
> ...


Πάνο?Μπορείς?

----------


## smarag

Εγώ αύριο δέν θα μπορεσω νίκο κάτι μου έτυχε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Δυστηχώς ούτε εγώ μπορώ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Παίδες ας βρούμε μία ημέρα,απόγευμα μετά τις 1700,πλήν της Παρασκευής.Οργανωθείτε.....σύντομα....εκτός αν θέλετε voip coference σήμερα το βράδυ μετα τις 20.30 είναι και της μόδας......εε??  ::

----------


## smarag

[quote=nikpanGR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Παίδες ας βρούμε μία ημέρα,απόγευμα μετά τις 1700,πλήν της Παρασκευής.Οργανωθείτε.....σύντομα....εκτός αν θέλετε voip coference σήμερα το βράδυ μετα τις 20.30 είναι και της μόδας......εε??  :: [/quote:6689f]

Θα σε ενημερώσουμε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία...

----------


## nikpanGR

[quote=smarag][quote=nikpanGR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Παίδες ας βρούμε μία ημέρα,απόγευμα μετά τις 1700,πλήν της Παρασκευής.Οργανωθείτε.....σύντομα....εκτός αν θέλετε voip coference σήμερα το βράδυ μετα τις 20.30 είναι και της μόδας......εε??  :: [/quote:64d17]

Θα σε ενημερώσουμε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία...[/quote:64d17]Πρώτη ευκαιρία?

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίδες, μπορώ να ρωτήσω σε τι στάδιο βρισκόμαστε?
Δε βλέπω κίνηση τελευταία και πιστεύω ότι θα πάνε στράφι οι κόποι πολλών σανΑμδιτών.
Θα παρακαλούσα όλους για μία αφύπνιση και να συνεχίσουμε το έργο που αρχίσαμε.

----------


## xrg

Λίγα πράγματα. Τα Μελίσσια έχουν ένα σταθερό link με εμένα, /εγώ/ όμως βγαίνω συγνά έξω από το awmn.. Το Μαρούσι, απ' όσο έχω δεί, είναι ακόμα υπό συζήτηση.
Για τ' άλλα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λίγα πράγματα. Τα Μελίσσια έχουν ένα σταθερό link με εμένα, /εγώ/ όμως βγαίνω συγνά έξω από το awmn.. Το Μαρούσι, απ' όσο έχω δεί, είναι ακόμα υπό συζήτηση.
> Για τ' άλλα δεν ξέρω.


Ναι το ξέρω για το link με σένα. Στο Μαρούσι τι κολλάει ξέρεις?

----------


## smarag

Στο Χαμόγελο αυτή τι στιγμή λειτουργούν όλα τα σπίτια *ασύρματα* απο Καρέα - Νίκαια - Περιστέρι - Αιγάλεω & *τα Μελίσια μέσω VPN απο internet*, και απο όσο γνωρίζω το δουλεύουν το δίκτυο κανονικά το προσωπικό του XtP.

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (11/10/2007,18:57):
Δημοσιέυσεις που ακολουθούσαν παρακάτω διασπάστηκαν σε ένα νεο θέμα συζήτησης:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=33721
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=33721

μετά από αναφορά του χρήστη smarag....
*

----------


## anka

Αυτό τι είναι, ότι λέει ότι είναι “beacon”?

----------


## smarag

> Αυτό τι είναι, ότι λέει ότι είναι “beacon”?


από τα πολλά κοτοbeacon που τρώει ο papashark είχε αφήσει λάθος ssid στο λινκ Nίκαια-Αιγάλεω  ::  
τώρα είναι ok.  ::

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Αυτό τι είναι, ότι λέει ότι είναι “beacon”?
> 
> 
> από τα πολλά κοτοbeacon που τρώει ο papashark είχε αφήσει λάθος ssid στο λινκ Nίκαια-Αιγάλεω  
> τώρα είναι ok.


No prob, απλά παίζει καιρό έτσι και νόμιζα ότι είναι AP.  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Nα κάνω ένα status update στο project μιας και το πρώτο μέρος ολοκληρώθηκε.

Αυτή την στιγμή είναι ασύρματα συνδεδεμένα τα ακόλουθα σημεία :

1) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Νίκαιας
2) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Περιστερίου
3) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Καρέα
4) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Μελισσίων
5) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Αμαρουσίου
6) Κέντρο Στήριξης Στουντίου
7) Κεντρικά γραφεία Στουρνάρη
8) Κέντρου Συμβουλευτικής και Ψυχολογικής Υποστήριξης Τζένη Καρέζη
9) SOS 1056 - Εθνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή Στήριξης για τα Παιδιά - Μαρούσι

Καθώς και τα σημεία Αιγάλεω, Υμηττός, Panchovilla ως ενδιάμεσα σημεία για όπου δεν υπήρχε οπτική επαφή.

Τα μισά σημεία τουλάχιστον διαθέτουν παραπάνω από 2 διαδρομές, έχοντας έτσι εναλλακτικές.

Πέραν των παραπάνω σημείων, υπάρχει διασυνδέσεις με VPN με τα ακόλουθα σημεία :
1) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Κορίνθου
2) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Κέρκυρας
3) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Κυλλήνης
4) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Πύργου
5) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Φοίνικα Θεσσαλονίκης
6) Σπίτι Φιλοξενίας Επανομής Θεσσαλονίκης
7) Γραφεία Συλλόγου Τρίπολης
8) Γραφεία Συλλόγου Πάτρας
9) Γραφεία Συλλόγου Θεσσαλονίκης
10) Γραφεία Συλλόγου Πύργου


Πλέον όλα τα λειτουργούντα σημεία είναι συνδεδεμένα, ενώ στο άμεσο μέλλον θα προστεθούν και άλλα σημεία, το νέο σπίτι φιλοξενίας στο Μοσχάτο, καθώς και πιθανότατα τα νέα σπίτια στην Καβάλα που εγκαινιάστηκαν μόλις χθες, αλλά και ίσως ακόμα ένα σπίτι φιλοξενίας στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά.

Λόγο της φύσης του συλλόγου, όπου στεγάζετε σε αρκετά σημεία που είναι από παραχώρηση είτε από ιδιώτες (κυρίως), είτε από δήμος και το κράτος, πολλά σημεία έρχονται και παρέρχονται, έτσι η αποθήκη Ι.Τ. Περιστερίου έκλεισε, ενώ όταν φτιαχτεί το σπίτι του Μοσχάτου, θα κλείσει της Νίκαιας.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η προσπάθεια δεν τελειώνει εδώ όσον αφορά την ασύρματη δικτύωση, αλλά συνεχίζεται για τις αλλαγές που απαιτούνται, αλλά και την υποστήριξη της διαρκούς καλής λειτουργίας.

Βέβαια οι υπόλοιπες ανάγκες που περιγράφονται στο πρώτο ποστ, συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν, και η προσφορά για βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη.

Να αναφέρω ότι σε όλους τους χώρους υπάρχει voip τηλεφωνία, αφού έχει εγκατασταθεί ένας μικρός αριθμός από asterisk διασυνδεδεμένοι μεταξύ τους. Ενώ υπάρχουν ακόμα και αρκετοί file servers καθώς και ένας mail server για τις ανάγκες του Χαμόγελου.

----------


## papashark

Να συνεχίσω αναφέροντας λίγα από τα ονόματα που θυμάμαι από όσους βοήθησαν στο project με τον προσωπικό τους κόπο, και να ζητήσω συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά σε όσους ξέχασα (στείλτε μου ένα pm να σας προσθέσω).

Εθελοντές :

Wireless Surfer

smarag
papashark
[email protected]
dazyraby
kinglyr
petzi
mojiro
fengi
jb172
costas43gr
titanas
storm
vmanolis
matsulas
xrg
socrates
andreas
nettraptor


Ένα ιδιαίτερο ευχαριστώ στον Panchovilla που προσέφερε την ταράτσα του για αποκλειστική χρήση.

Ακόμα πολλά ευχαριστώ σε όσους προσέφεραν εξοπλισμό, ακόμα και αν δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε, που εδώ η λίστα είναι ευχάριστα πολύ μεγάλη, δεν θα την δημοσιεύσω ακόμα, καθότι είναι τόσα πολλά άτομα και διασκορπισμένα, που φοβάμαι μην ξεχάσω αρκετούς....

----------


## kinglyr

read

----------

